# any nice people out there?



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

i have an old rod that looks like crap and i want to dress it up a little bit. its not a great rod and im not sure what its worth so im not tryin to go crazy with it but it handles a fish like scooping goldfish with a net at walmart. ive caught 30 to 40lbs sharks on it, a million bullreds and a few spanish. so i just want to bring it back to life. anyways... i want to replace the guides and maybe put a little bit of beauty at the bottom with maybe a simple diamond wrap. if i supply the guides and wrap, would anyone be willing to fix it up for me in thier spare time or just for the hell of it? thanks


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I will no tbe back in Florida till April. But if it's not done by then I 'd be happy to take a look at it!!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I can do it if you still need someone to do it


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

i really really appreciate it guys. ill go look for some wraps and get back to you guys when im ready. probly in a week to two. thanks


----------

